# Problem beim "positionieren"



## Alice (19. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Leute.

Ich hänge hier an einer Aufgabe, die ich nicht gelöst bekomme.

Wenn ich ein SVG-Element (Path) erstelle und es an 0/0 (X/Y) ausrichte, kann ich dieses Element in ein anderes SVG-Dateien problemlos positionieren. Ich kann also den Pfad des Elements kopieren und in eine andere Datei einbauen und beliebig ausrichten.

Erstelle ich jedoch ein SVG-Element willkürlich innerhalb der SVG, kann ich das Element in anderen SVG-Dateien nicht mehr beliebig positionieren. Das ergibt auch Sinn. Aber es muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben, dass Element auf "Null" zu setzen?

*Hier ein Beispiel*:

1.) Ich habe mit Inkscape ein Kreis gezeichnet und an X=0 und Y=0 ausgerichtet. Ich kopiere mir den Pfad raus und kann den Kreis nun beliebig bewegen.

Edit fiddle - JSFiddle

 2.) Nun bewege ich den Kreis innerhalb von Inkscape willkürlich an eine Stelle und kopiere mir den *nun veränderten Pfad *in meine SVG und nun kann ich die Kreise nicht mehr beliebig bewegen.

Edit fiddle - JSFiddle

Warum das so ist, weiss und verstehe ich. Aber es muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben, dass "relative Koordinatensystem" des Kreises zu "resetten"?

Info: Ich arbeite meistens per Hand (Text-Editor).


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. Januar 2019)

Hi,
also ich kann die Kreise immer noch bewegen?
Bei Deinem zweiten Beispiel hat das Referenzobjekt auch andere Koordinaten. Deshalb liegt X=0 Y=0 im negativen Bereich.
Wie sich jetzt die Koordinaten der Punkte des Referenzobjektes zusammensetzen müsste ich selbst nochmal nachlesen.

Grüße


----------

